# (Opinion) Yahoo! Games feels Mac compatibility not worth it?



## Ripcord (Mar 14, 2004)

My dander's up again.

Have you visted to http://games.yahoo.com? lately?  The state of Mac support there is ridiculous.

No, I'm not talking about Games-On-Demand.  I understand that Yahoo! have an agreement with a couple of games companies to resell PC games.  I'm not talking about the downloadable games.  I'm referring to the simple web-based games.

Check out BookWorm, Word Mojo, Gem Drop, etc.  Note the "xxx is not compatible with Unix or Macintosh computers" message at the bottom of most of these games.  Even though these are simple Java Applets, somehow Yahoo! has created/licensed simple games that they feel won't run properly in OS X (and in most cases they're very right).  And apparently that's okay with them.

Which is, again, ridiculous.  How buggy does one's applet need to be not to be cross-platform compatible??  How do they get away with alienating the large number of Mac users and the quickly growing number of Linux users?

It's difficult for web designers to justify any extra effort required to make sites cross-platform compatible without seeing demand.  I'd suggest that if you have a moment and feel that this is out of line, visit their feedback page and let them know how you feel.  It would be useful to NOT let lack of interest/complaints be their excuse for the mess.


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 14, 2004)

you think that it is just the games? yahoo has absolutely no respect for macs what so ever. Launch, it only works for obsolete versions of of the mac OS. And the mail!! they are just like F**K you i am going to give the PC people all this nice stuff and all you get is our basic S**T mail. You would also think that if you had SBC Yahoo! DSL that some of the stuff would work?! but no they just feel like screwing us over sitll even though you are paying for it. i think the people at yahoo do or ever will give a S**t about us


----------



## dafuser (Mar 15, 2004)

Ripcord said:
			
		

> My dander's up again.
> 
> Have you visted to http://games.yahoo.com? lately?  The state of Mac support there is ridiculous.
> 
> No, I'm not talking about Games-On-Demand.  I understand that Yahoo! have an agreement with a couple of games companies to resell PC games.  I'm not talking about the downloadable games.  I'm referring to the simple web-based games.



Seems like  http://www.pogo.com games work with OS X. They used to have problems with Safari,  but most seem to work fine now.


----------



## Arden (Mar 16, 2004)

Yahoo! Games?  You kidding?  If I really want to play something, I either go to Shockwave.com or I pop over to Nexus for a few hours.


----------

